# Okay....how many cyd do YOU see???



## Guest

http://photobucket.com/barefootlc


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> http://photobucket.com/barefootlc


Are you counting the yard waste?


----------



## Guest

yes.

.....burning bridges left and right today...
Feels Good


----------



## GTX63

If I am FAS, 25 cyds...before discount.

Skimming thru the pics I see around 60.


----------



## Guest

Put everything in the pile and measure it :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I don't see any.


----------



## Guest

48 cyd plus cost of paints/chems per ga.


----------



## Guest

I agree with Greg; also makes loading the dumpster easier.


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> http://photobucket.com/barefootlc


Take the number you see, devide by 2, then take then determine the square root of that number. Then if your lucky they won't cut that number.


----------



## Guest

ok...thanks anyway.


----------



## Guest

The only one named Cyd that I can remember is Cyd Charisse.

Or is Cyd short for "one hundred yards"? 

Still confused.


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> http://photobucket.com/barefootlc




I came up with 55 before i scrolled down to read anyone elses post's. Seems i was right in the middle of the general consensus. I always add up what i see and add 20%. That USUALLY covers me.................


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> yes.
> 
> .....burning bridges left and right today...
> Feels Good


Burning bridges is a blast! Problem is i must not be using enough gas because after a few weeks the fire dies out and they come crawling back!!!!


----------



## Guest

40-50.


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> http://photobucket.com/barefootlc


I see 56 cyds


----------



## Guest

1275 cyd with fibermesh should cover it all nicely ......lol


----------



## Guest

ya might want to put some rebar in the old mattress though .....


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Burning bridges is a blast! Problem is i must not be using enough gas because after a few weeks the fire dies out and they come crawling back!!!!



:laughing:
I do regret loosing my cool...but trying to bid a job for cyprexx is unbelievable. 
I submit a fair bid...they call me and verbally shred the hell out of it. I compromise, we agree on a price.
An hour later I get an email from the supervisor saying they need me to drop another 400.00 or they will be forced to get another bid. Tell them, fine...get another bid. 
So then they come back with another offer...200 LESS than the one I just turned down.
Told them I didn't think we were the right vendor for them and we would both be better served taking our business elsewhere.
This a.m. get an email asking what my best price would be.
The one I bid, dumbass.


----------



## Guest

How much are they telling it is?

EDITh, your posting skill is fast


----------



## Guest

They haven't actually stated...

But, they want debris, sales clean with smoke detectors, lawn, and securing for 1700.00.


----------



## GTX63

barefootlc said:


> :laughing:
> I do regret loosing my cool...but trying to bid a job for cyprexx is unbelievable.
> I submit a fair bid...they call me and verbally shred the hell out of it. I compromise, we agree on a price.
> An hour later I get an email from the supervisor saying they need me to drop another 400.00 or they will be forced to get another bid. Tell them, fine...get another bid.
> So then they come back with another offer...200 LESS than the one I just turned down.
> Told them I didn't think we were the right vendor for them and we would both be better served taking our business elsewhere.
> This a.m. get an email asking what my best price would be.
> The one I bid, dumbass.


Sounds to me like you did the right thing. You obviously know more than the nimrod in the office does about the work involved. If I had a customer do that on a private job I would have just hopped in the truck and left. I do not pay someone to work (anymore).


----------



## Guest

I hate the squeeze as well ....it's the business maneuver that lacks most of class but still at times rewards the undeserving ....


----------



## GTX63

barefootlc said:


> They haven't actually stated...
> 
> But, they want debris, sales clean with smoke detectors, lawn, and securing for 1700.00.


Ouch. I would have to say good luck with that.


----------



## Guest

my 10 sec blast through the pictures, I came up with 48 cyd, if I close one eye and only take 5 seconds to look at them, I see 12 cyd, which is what I would expect any national to see as well, and being that if they see 12 cyd, there is no possible way there is more debris at the property, $1700 is more than fair. Any more than that would be greed on your part and we don't want greed to get in the way of protecting the banks asset.


----------



## GTX63

Had a rep tell me once, "Just do the order for X amount and I promise we'll make it up to you on the next one..." LOL


----------



## GTX63

Safeguard is notorius for approving your debris bids, then cutting the invoice down after you complete the work saying the photos don't justify the amount.


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> Safeguard is notorius for approving your debris bids, then cutting the invoice down after you complete the work saying the photos don't justify the amount.


They are BY FAR the worst. Thus i don't do business with SCREW guard...............


----------



## Guest

Just increase the original bid 10% each time they ask for a lower number. They'll get it... after awhile.:whistling


----------



## GTX63

mtmtnman said:


> They are BY FAR the worst. Thus i don't do business with SCREW guard...............


I have began to list the names of the actual companies in these threads. The more they are named the more they will show up when a rookie contractor does a google search for information. I will do my part to give Safeguard, FAS, Cyprexx, Five Brothers, LAMCO, Single Source, etc all the free pub I can.


----------



## mtmtnman

LOL!!! Talk about SCREW guard, A friend called me a minute ago. He had them call him on a thaw he bid. They cut his bid to $600, 1/3 of his original bid. Thaw a newer 2700 Sq Ft house, 3 bed, 2.5 bath, 2700 Sq ft Basement and a 50x80 shop with a full bath. He told them to piss up a rope!! He can go broke sitting at home, it just takes longer!!! What the hell are these companies thinking??? That house will take a MINIMUM of 2 days to thaw and around 40 gallons of Propane!! His bid was damn cheap IMHO and they want to cut it to 1/3rd????


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> I have began to list the names of the actual companies in these threads. The more they are named the more they will show up when a rookie contractor does a google search for information. I will do my part to give Safeguard, FAS, Cyprexx, Five Brothers, LAMCO, Single Source, etc all the free pub I can.


 :laughing:


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> If I am FAS, 25 cyds...before discount.
> 
> Skimming thru the pics I see around 60.



HAHAHAHAHA:laughing::jester::laughing:


----------



## Guest

K this is what I see

first of all you look like that lady from shipping wars-:whistling

exterior 57 CYD @ 55 a CYD per HUD in CT = $3135

interior 73 CYD @ 55 a CYD per HUD in CT = $4015


2 mattresses x 100 in CT =200

1 furnace-debatibatible 1 min on the sidewalk in CT someone will tak it for scrap:jester:


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> LOL!!! Talk about SCREW guard, A friend called me a minute ago. He had them call him on a thaw he bid. They cut his bid to $600, 1/3 of his original bid. Thaw a newer 2700 Sq Ft house, 3 bed, 2.5 bath, 2700 Sq ft Basement and a 50x80 shop with a full bath. He told them to piss up a rope!! He can go broke sitting at home, it just takes longer!!! What the hell are these companies thinking??? That house will take a MINIMUM of 2 days to thaw and around 40 gallons of Propane!! His bid was damn cheap IMHO and they want to cut it to 1/3rd????


That's just crazy!!!! This is their way of cycling out experienced pros and bringing in hacks to do them jobs cheaper and free in some cases via chargebacks.


----------



## GTX63

Normally they send an email stating that your bid is not in line with industry standards. LOL. Like they know what my plumber knows.


----------



## JenkinsHB

I'm not seeing it. I could fit all of that in my 28 cy trailer. My guys could have that trashed out and cleaned in less than 3 hours.


----------



## Guest

So now, with no contact....I get the jcr for my original bid??
Which would be great...but she has a note on there to consolidate PBs in basement for 100.00?!!!


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> So now, with no contact....I get the jcr for my original bid??
> Which would be great...but she has a note on there to consolidate PBs in basement for 100.00?!!!


Sorry, "jcr?" What is that? PB=paint buckets?


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Sorry, "jcr?" What is that? PB=paint buckets?


Job Confirmation--basically accepting my bid price

PB-personal belongings. Means they expect me to go through all that crap, pull out every broken toy, ripped tshirt and dirty undies...take hundreds of photos, write up inventory and lock it in one room so property can be listed. 10 days later, if owner hasn't come crying for his junk, we haul it all off.


----------



## Guest

You got your price though, right?


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> You got your price though, right?


For the debris, lawn, and clean.

100.00 more for inventorying, photoing, and consolidating all the pbs is crap. I should have known better...but, in 3 yrs of working with them, we have never had to consolidate, so I didn't even figure it in.

Maybe we'll get lucky and find 100 gallons of paint under there. I did think ahead enough to write in a disclaimer for any hazards we stumble upon during trashout.


----------



## JFMURFY

barefootlc said:


> :laughing:
> I do regret loosing my cool...but trying to bid a job for cyprexx is unbelievable.
> I submit a fair bid...they call me and verbally shred the hell out of it. I compromise, we agree on a price.
> An hour later I get an email from the supervisor saying they need me to drop another 400.00 or they will be forced to get another bid. Tell them, fine...get another bid.
> So then they come back with another offer...200 LESS than the one I just turned down.
> Told them I didn't think we were the right vendor for them and we would both be better served taking our business elsewhere.
> This a.m. get an email asking what my best price would be.
> The one I bid, dumbass.


Glad you held your ground... I've turned more work away than I can shake a stick at. Having been in the construction business and bid both public and private work for nearly 26 years... If I didn't submit the low bid...I didn't get the work. My impression of the outfit is they're scramblin...to come back not once...but three times...if more contractors acted like you...they'd get the message, You Can not operate at a loss and stay in business.


----------



## BPWY

JFMURFY said:


> Glad you held your ground... I've turned more work away than I can shake a stick at. Having been in the construction business and bid both public and private work for nearly 26 years... If I didn't submit the low bid...I didn't get the work. My impression of the outfit is they're scramblin...to come back not once...but three times...if more contractors acted like you...they'd get the message, You Can not operate at a loss and stay in business.






That is surprising they stuck with her and finally caved.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> That is surprising they stuck with her and finally caved.


Just tactics. When they tried to knock off $200 a day after $400 didn't fly, she knows she's low or best qualified price, am I right?

I would have tried for a little more for the inventory and crap....sounds that that could lead to serious time and energy. But way to not back down and get your price!


----------



## BPWY

I learned from one of the most esteemed members on CT that when they beg for you to cut your bid to go $3000....$2999......$2998.....$2997.

They'll soon either get the hint or move on.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I learned from one of the most esteemed members on CT that when they beg for you to cut your bid to go $3000....$2999......$2998.....$2987.
> 
> They'll soon either get the hint or move on.


Nice :thumsbup:


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I learned from one of the most esteemed members on CT that when they beg for you to cut your bid to go $3000....$2999......$2998.....$2997.
> 
> They'll soon either get the hint or move on.


I've implemented that as well. Works great.


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> They haven't actually stated...
> 
> But, they want debris, sales clean with smoke detectors, lawn, and securing for 1700.00.


Price seems fair, I love how they Cyprexx *itches about turn around time. Then drags there feet on bids. After you get it worked out there`s a fire again(3 day turn around) :wallbash:


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> Job Confirmation--basically accepting my bid price
> 
> PB-personal belongings. Means they expect me to go through all that crap, pull out every broken toy, ripped tshirt and dirty undies...take hundreds of photos, write up inventory and lock it in one room so property can be listed. 10 days later, if owner hasn't come crying for his junk, we haul it all off.


u rock, just do not let em take advantage:jester:


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> They haven't actually stated...
> 
> But, they want debris, sales clean with smoke detectors, lawn, and securing for 1700.00.


Hahahaha! :laughing:
This sounds like them! And once you're done, some "QC Inspector" will come through with his "white glove" and check the tops of the door frames... and the top of the water heater... 

No matter what type of "chit-hole" you are in, it better have dust free door frames!!!


----------



## CSREO

I saw about 45cy. I also saw about another hundred in scrap metal sitting there. The matresses we dont charge extra for, and the paint we dont charge extra for. Out here the dump doesnt charge for a matress, and I can dump the paint once it is hard. We have buckets of paint hardener, and I just bring the paint back seperately, then mix in the hardener, and place it on the side. Once we have enough, I dump it all. To me its all in the price of the CY. The person from CT must be filthy rich if they are getting 100 per matress and extra for paint! We usually haul 2-6 matresses per house (especially the ones where illegals were living in).


----------



## BPWY

Clean Sweep REO said:


> I saw about 45cy. I also saw about another hundred in scrap metal sitting there. The matresses we dont charge extra for, and the paint we dont charge extra for. Out here the dump doesnt charge for a matress, and I can dump the paint once it is hard. We have buckets of paint hardener, and I just bring the paint back seperately, then mix in the hardener, and place it on the side. Once we have enough, I dump it all. To me its all in the price of the CY. The person from CT must be filthy rich if they are getting 100 per matress and extra for paint! We usually haul 2-6 matresses per house (especially the ones where illegals were living in).







You do realize that in CA its illegal for you to be hauling that paint around unless you are a certified hazardous waste contractor?

Or so I've heard a couple times.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> That is surprising they stuck with her and finally caved.


Had plenty of companies stick and cave-but try and get that amount after the work is complete


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I learned from one of the most esteemed members on CT that when they beg for you to cut your bid to go $3000....$2999......$2998.....$2997.
> 
> They'll soon either get the hint or move on.


Things are horrible here (CT) for a contractor-this is no longer 2000 when there was no discount over 25 cubes and they easily paid 41.50 per cube up here (10% off of HUD)and there really wasn't any nit-picking. If there was a way to get paid for the time and effort ALL OF YOU put in answering their jackass questions you would all be rich


----------



## GTX63

Yep, Safeguard will approve a bid and then cut the invoice after the fact as "photos do not justify debris totals."


----------



## Guest

Got lucky getting work from local broker lately and told 2 where to stick it after telling 5 different people at 1 co and 3 at the other the same thing over and over....really dont care either im tired of the same redundent questions by differnt people.Might just faze them all out if can get a little more bussiness in the septic tank side lol,think ill keep the broker though


----------



## Gypsos

GTX63 said:


> Yep, Safeguard will approve a bid and then cut the invoice after the fact as "photos do not justify debris totals."


I had this happen to me on two properties from the same coordinator. 

Now I tell everyone that wants a bid that once we agree upon a price it is written in stone and if they cut it even $1 after the fact I will lein the house. If that term is not acceptable then I do not bid. 

I do alot less bids and even less bid work now, but I get paid what we agreed upon without trouble.


----------



## Guest

Gypsos said:


> I had this happen to me on two properties from the same coordinator.
> 
> Now I tell everyone that wants a bid that once we agree upon a price it is written in stone and if they cut it even $1 after the fact I will lein the house. If that term is not acceptable then I do not bid.
> 
> I do alot less bids and even less bid work now, but I get paid what we agreed upon without trouble.


If we make a mistake and do not bid enought . there responce is you only bid X amount, but they want to reduce cubes on us after the fact.This is one thing that really pi**s me off!


----------



## Gypsos

STARBABY said:


> If we make a mistake and do not bid enought . there responce is you only bid X amount, but they want to reduce cubes on us after the fact.This is one thing that really pi**s me off!


That is what happened to me. Now I am as blunt as a shovel when I tell them over the phone and via email that they will get a lein if they try that crap with me. 

I sent the pics of the mess before I got the price approved. That is when they should have disputed it. One I get an approval the negotiations are over. Period.


----------



## Guest

STARBABY said:


> If we make a mistake and do not bid enought . there responce is you only bid X amount, but they want to reduce cubes on us after the fact.This is one thing that really pi**s me off!


It's always double standards!


----------



## Guest

I miss the nationals for one reason only-they got us so ticked off adding all these disclaimers that we started making up ones of our own-it was hilarious and they would call and say "you cannot insert your own terms on a job" well, if its my bid, I SAFC***:laughing:


----------



## BPWY

newenglandprop said:


> I miss the nationals for one reason only-they got us so ticked off adding all these disclaimers that we started making up ones of our own-it was hilarious and they would call and say "you cannot insert your own terms on a job" well, if its my bid, I SAFC***:laughing:







The siblings would get real pissed off about the same thing.


I asked them if I was an INDEPENDENT contractor...... Of course. 


OK, then. As an INDEPENDENT contractor I can put any thing in my bids that I want. You also have the right to reject my bid and obtain a second bid. 

That went over real well. :no: :no: :no:


----------



## GTX63

Safeguard, FAS, Five Brothers, Cyprexx, etc would send us emails stating that our bid to repair the roof was "above the industry standard and has been adjusted to ***.xx." We would then send back a letter we had drawn up advising them that they have no authority to alter or modify our bids, and that presenting such an estimate to a third party under our name constituted fraud. Bids changed by anyone other than myself were void.
Imagine trying that cr*p in person to your local plumber. You'd leave with a few loose teeth.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Safeguard, FAS, Five Brothers, Cyprexx, etc would send us emails stating that our bid to repair the roof was "above the industry standard and has been adjusted to ***.xx." We would then send back a letter we had drawn up advising them that they have no authority to alter or modify our bids, and that presenting such an estimate to a third party under our name constituted fraud. Bids changed by anyone other than myself were void.
> Imagine trying that cr*p in person to your local plumber. You'd leave with a few loose teeth.



Five Brothers told me "It was HUD, not US who changed your bid, and they want it done for that price" which I just said "well they can ask me to breathe under water but that's not going to happen either":laughing:


----------



## GTX63

The email below came from Safeguard last year.

*RE: Bid amounts exceed industry standard pricing *
*We have received your update, in which you provided a bid to:*

*Install guardrail, 10' x 10' decking, stringer, steps *
*for the amount of: $750.00 *
*This bid exceeds fair and reasonable pricing, and therefore*
*has been reduced to the amount of $ 462.00 before discount. *
*This is not notice of bid approval, only notice that your bid was*
*excessive and reduced prior to sending to the client. *
*Please contact your regional coordinator with questions regarding this*
*communication. *
*Thank you for your continued cooperation.*

Needles to say, that bid was as worthless as the paper it was written on and it wasn't because of HUD. Safeguard cuts the bids.


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> The email below came from Safeguard last year.
> 
> *RE: Bid amounts exceed industry standard pricing *
> *We have received your update, in which you provided a bid to:*
> 
> *Install guardrail, 10' x 10' decking, stringer, steps *
> *for the amount of: $750.00 *
> *This bid exceeds fair and reasonable pricing, and therefore*
> *has been reduced to the amount of $ 462.00 before discount. *
> *This is not notice of bid approval, only notice that your bid was*
> *excessive and reduced prior to sending to the client. *
> *Please contact your regional coordinator with questions regarding this*
> *communication. *
> *Thank you for your continued cooperation.*
> 
> Needles to say, that bid was as worthless as the paper it was written on and it wasn't because of HUD. Safeguard cuts the bids.






I've heard from more than one source that companies like CVMS and I have no doubt others are getting 70% of the amount paid by the bank.

They take 30% to 35% discount depending on your contract date. And then add an additional 40% on top of that prior to submitting the bid to the bank. 

Pac Pres screwed up their paper work and sent me their billing to the client. They got 110% of the amount I was paid. Unreal what these jerks are doing.


----------



## Guest

Cyp is really mad that they finally agreed to my price and it isn't finished yet.

Told them I didn't receive JCR till Friday afternoon. We don't work Sundays and Monday was a holiday.


----------



## Gypsos

barefootlc said:


> Cyp is really mad that they finally agreed to my price and it isn't finished yet.
> 
> Told them I didn't receive JCR till Friday afternoon. We don't work Sundays and Monday was a holiday.


I have been down that road with them too. I try to keep my coordinators in the loop with daily progress reports. This has helped a lot.

I always qualify my bids to be completed in *** number of working days starting the day after I get the JCR not to include weekends or holidays unless alternate #1 is approved to cover the overtime costs to accelerate the project schedule.


----------



## Guest

I do alot of work for property management companies in their rentals. I understand the "Get it done yesterday attitude" what I don't get is how many people on this thread say they got the price cut after approval? If my bid is approved in writing that's it. I would lein every house until I was paid what was agreed upon. Why would you continue to work if you were not getting paid? Of course I'm assuming that there is as little money to be made as everyone keeps saying. If that is true then every time your approved bid is cut down you are taking a loss. Why not just stay home and send them a check?


----------



## GTX63

When someone attempts to cut our invoice after the fact, we don't suck it up and move on. The invoice is reinstated as it was approved, or we lein the house and we don't do business with them any longer. I don't ever fear losing business with anyone that tries to scr*w me.


----------



## Guest

thats about $20 a cube after $150 for the jani and $150 for the detectors... its hard to get $30 a yd from a national these days...

ive had that problem in the past, what u need to do is over bid all debris by 20% this way when there's really 60 yds you say theres around 81 yds charge them what u would charge for 60 yds and hope for the best


also people need to realize the qc people are looking at our low quality pictures they don't know what there seeing a lot of the time so they guess, for example the picture that was taken outside next to the trees. i couldn't tell what was there. when i take debris pics i get take multiple shots close up of the debris so they can see what it is. make sure to note in your bid the possible debris buried under debris or in the yard.

And to answer the question i would say the pics showed 60-65 yds but with the right pictures that could easily have been 80-100 depending on pictures. those fare back shots killed you


----------



## BPWY

pspp2011 said:


> thats about $20 a cube after $150 for the jani and $150 for the detectors... its hard to get $30 a yd from a national these days...
> 
> ive had that problem in the past, what u need to do is over bid all debris by 20% this way when there's really 60 yds you say theres around 81 yds charge them what u would charge for 60 yds and hope for the best







Safeguard likes to cut that 80 down to about 30 or 40.


----------



## Guest

pspp2011 said:


> thats about $20 a cube after $150 for the jani and $150 for the detectors... its hard to get $30 a yd from a national these days...
> 
> ive had that problem in the past, what u need to do is over bid all debris by 20% this way when there's really 60 yds you say theres around 81 yds charge them what u would charge for 60 yds and hope for the best
> 
> 
> also people need to realize the qc people are looking at our low quality pictures they don't know what there seeing a lot of the time so they guess, for example the picture that was taken outside next to the trees. i couldn't tell what was there. when i take debris pics i get take multiple shots close up of the debris so they can see what it is. make sure to note in your bid the possible debris buried under debris or in the yard.
> 
> And to answer the question i would say the pics showed 60-65 yds but with the right pictures that could easily have been 80-100 depending on pictures. those fare back shots killed you


I have been doing this for years with FAS,but there second vendor thing is screwwing up this now.

I away go to properties before sending my crews there and take my own photos to hold onto for the email asking for more photos for cyds.


----------

